

Google Disavow used as threat against Seattle Bubble - zck
http://timandjeni.com/blog/gordon-sands-threatens-seattle-bubble-google-disavow-comment-spam/

======
thisiswrong
The Google search monopoly - such a flawed system. Its 'secret' search
algorithms are gamed by insiders and blackhats alike. Competitors now attack
each other by building bad links & pointing them at whichever site they
choose.

In return, hard-working webmasters get hit by massive traffic drops with each
algorithm update. Then Google releases the 'disavow tool' \- which supposedly
'helps' legitimate websites recover from these traffic drops, but only
increases everyone's workload. All this to be in 'compliance' with Google.
Yes, Google. Fuck you.

------
muppetman
The Internet: Enabling people to have the most minor of spats publicly since
1990.

